# Decadron SVN



## RALS504 (Aug 27, 2005)

I am just wondering if any other intermediates or medics are using Decadron (Dexamethasone) in a small volume nebulizer. We have a special skill at my EMS to us 2-4 mg SVN. We use it for respiratory distress and for high altitude related respirtatory problems. (We respond to a ski area; elevation 10,000 feet.) I have found in drug books and online that other places are using it IV push. Any comments?


----------



## Jon (Aug 27, 2005)

One of the local counties just added Solu-Medrol / Decadron to their protocols for Moderate to severe Asthma, IV Push. They also added Mag for Asthma.

Jon


----------



## Ridryder911 (Aug 27, 2005)

I don't know of any using decadron per neb in the field, but I use to use it a lot in the ICU units.. for larygeal swelling or severe bronchial asthma or reactions. We currently use Solu-Medrol, which is effective but take longer to absorb. 

Be safe,
Ridryder 911


----------



## RALS504 (Aug 27, 2005)

We also have Solu-Medrol and Mag in our "toolbox" for respiratory distress. We generally start with albuterol and either decadron or atrovent SVN.


----------



## rescuejew (Aug 28, 2005)

In Durham county its albuterol, atrovent, and EPI for nebs.  Although in the neighboring county they have Solu-Medrol.  We petitioned to get it and the medical director said no but his reason was pretty good. Apparently we can get from just about anywhere in the city to a hospital code 3 in 5-10 minutes so the Solu-Medrol wouldnt have even started working by then...so much for initiated care...


----------

